# Over the Top



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Call it Covert, Call it sneaky, or just call it an Old Fashioned Southern "Ash Whooping" at it's best!

My very first Morphine and really introduction to BLTC was from @mrolland5500 after I had begun this hobby of cigars 5 years ago. I recently sent him a small gift of 5 cigars, one being the new Morphine release and then look what happens.

#HELLYEAH

I'm as excited as when I got my first bicycle as a kid! Cant wait to smoke all these "Fantastic Cigars"! Thanks so much Mario, you're very kind and generous and that is never forgotten!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ash whooping is putting it mildly. Wow nice hit!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Never a more deserving brother what's mine is yours bro I hope you thoroughly enjoy La familia is everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great hit No one needs any input on those Davidoffs as they are top notch And by the way so are the CC additions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

@Olecharlie Is there anything left of your mailbox?


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> @Olecharlie Is there anything left of your mailbox?


Or any of his neighbors for that matter. :surprise::vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Smack!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@mrolland5500 with the mailbox massacre! Nice!


----------

